# Need a Dslite Skin template..Png or Jpeg format



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey, i need a ds lite skin template so i can make my own skins and put them on my crystal cover and customize my ds, pls i need help , no .psd , pls i need this quick..

thanks guys.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(BumP)***

And ihave the top one but i need the bottom one , i dont need the inside ones , thanks


----------



## psycoblaster (Nov 18, 2008)

bumping in 15 minutes is something you should not do.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 18, 2008)

psycoblaster said:
			
		

> bumping in 15 minutes is something you should not do.


Correct!!

VISHI, please, wait a bit for someone to reply, it's not THAT urgent!!


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 18, 2008)

Try the website of whoever manufactured your crystal cover. If they have one getting it from there will fit your case perfectly. If they only have a .psd avaliable link it here and I'm sure someone will convert it for you.


----------



## VISHI SO FISHI (Nov 18, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Try the website of whoever manufactured your crystal cover. If they have one getting it from there will fit your case perfectly. If they only have a .psd avaliable link it here and I'm sure someone will convert it for you.




ok i am sorry about the bumping , but it was urgent then...Because it was my friend who wanted , and he was at my house for only like 3 hours..i got them , i made them my self..

thanks for all the help..


----------

